# Soap recipe links



## Panda (Mar 11, 2007)

Where do you find your recipes? Share your links to recipe sites here.

Here are some I use:

http://www.cranberrylane.com/recipes.htm
http://www.millennium-ark.net/News_File ... _Soap.html
http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... y_view.asp


----------



## Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

http://www.millersoap.com/soapallveg.html
http://www.lyciall.com/free_homemade_soap_recipes.htm
http://www.essortment.com/in/Crafts.Soa ... /index.htm
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,h ... ap,FF.html


----------

